# Severe demodectic mange



## Onnette (Apr 22, 2013)

Pls. Help! I'm getting depressed with our 8month old gsd who's suffering from a demodectic mange. We've been to several vets already and it seems there's no improvement yet. It pains us to see him in that condition. Any suggestions for a treatment of this disease? Being in a tropical country like Phil. I guess the summer heat contributes also to worsen it.  pls. Help.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Boost the immune system. Ester C works really well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

see if you can order Defendex shampoo . 

then change the food --- best nutrition so important

add MSM , some garlic , whole eggs particularly the yolks , for organic sulfur .

fresh red meat is a food source also.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

How is the dog being treated?

Do you have access to Ivermectin or 1% Ivomec?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't see that this was posted in Holistic/Homeopathic.

But years ago I tried a holistic approach to treating generalized demodex.....spent thousands of dollars. it helped but did not cure. Boosting her immune system wasn't enough, it took the Ivomec to knock out the problem permanently.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Onnette said:


> Pls. Help! I'm getting depressed with our 8month old gsd who's suffering from a demodectic mange. We've been to several vets already and it seems there's no improvement yet. It pains us to see him in that condition. Any suggestions for a treatment of this disease? Being in a tropical country like Phil. I guess the summer heat contributes also to worsen it.  pls. Help.


Are you looking for only holistic/homeopathic remedies? If not, I recommend ivermectin. It works great and my dog had no side effects. She is doing fine now and it has not come back.


----------

